# Year/Month/Day/ Hour



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most like SHTF will be natural disaster and some form of normal world will still function.
But have you give thought to what if SHTF big time . At first no big deal you go into survival mode. Settle in for the long haul.
But as time goes on who will be the time keeper.
How will you keep track of the year, month,day and hour. That stuff is important.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Use the moons like they did before the Gregorian Calendar was made up


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Like the old days, when the sun sets, put an x on your calendar. Get a perpetual time piece to know the hour, but like we joke at work, its light during the day, and dark at night. Maybe an Old farmers Almanac might help. If it happens we should live so long to care.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sun dial moon and stars is not really good enough. The ability to keep accurate time was a major leap for man kind. That is where the clock towers can from.
Because we will be looking at things from a different point of view than those that came before us and created the world we live in we have the advantage of not have to reinvent the wheel. Accurate dates and time could prove to be a big advantage.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Citizen eco drive solar powered watch?
Amazon.com: Citizen Men's BN5035-02F Altichron Eco-Drive Titanium Black Rubber Strap Watch: Citizen: Watches


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

never thought about it, it will make a big difference!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

None of us will live long enough for it to make any kind of difference.

Either stuff will be put back into place, . . . and we'll get back into some sort of civilization we recognize, . . . or eventually, . . . our descendants will be wishing we had taught them how to flake out flint arrowheads.

There really isn't much room for hardly anything in the middle.

In either case, . . . time will be a moot point, . . . surviving will be the important concept.

And we who survive can write the history as we see it, . . . using the time frames we want to use, . . . correctness will only be in the eye of the beholder.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

With a little help, I could put up my own version of Stonehenge. I still know how to write long hand, do math without a calculator or computer. I still have a 70 + year old slide rule that is 20 inches long and good to a minimum 3 decimal places. Since it got us to the moon and back, I figure I can keep track of the days and seasons for planting, etc.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an old Lord Elgin gold watch that I inherited from my grandpa which is still accurate (provided I remember to wind it). As for calendar, one of my bucket list items for one of these times when Mrs Inor and I find ourselves in desert is to learn how to use a sexton properly which can also be used to determine calendar day.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If it all crashed down today I doubt we would even have the collective knowledge to build a sundial.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

sundial, needs to be set north, from that work it out 

but keeping a journal/log will be the easy way to backtrack (short term anyway)

day 1 year 1 (today's date here) 
day 2 year 1 etc


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't have any watches that require batteries. Other then that, I can make my own calenders.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got my Granddads railroad pocket watch from the 1920's.
I've also got a mantle clock from the same era, and a later model build by my Dad in the 70's.
As long as I don't forget to wind them I'm good to go.
If you have a wall calendar it will take years before it is a month off.
Those who understand old-time ways will be OK, those whose lives revolve around computerized electronic gadgets face a steep learning curve.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a calendar which goes up to 2050, so in THEORY provided it doesn't get damaged, I'm good. However the vietnamese do it based on a lunar cycle, and have 13 months in a year.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Grandfather clock as long as it is wound. Old watches - no batteries.
Get into a routine of every day at the same time cross off the date on the calendar.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Citizen eco drive solar powered watch?
> Amazon.com: Citizen Men's BN5035-02F Altichron Eco-Drive Titanium Black Rubber Strap Watch: Citizen: Watches


The citizen eco drive solar powered watches are very nice. I got mine as a gift years ago and it keeps perfect time, I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree that keeping time/date is important to mankind,especially when/if things come back to some type of normalcy.For myself,I don't wear a watch now,so I don't find it a "need to have" after the shtf.My wife,however,is a journal keeper and does keep several spares around including a small journal book in her BOB to keep track of the days and events.I carry a compass in mine (all our bags have one),but knowing my location and the position of the sun,I would still be able to tell the approximate time of day if needed,meaning early am,mid am,noon-ish,etc.

There was a funny discussion on this subject a few years ago when my wife and I was building all of our BOB's.She kept insisting on adding one of the small stationary notebooks and several ink pens to hers.I argued as I thought something better could be added in it's space and then she asked me if I thought it was important to keep track of the days and what all happens during a shtf scenario?"Of coarse" I said "yes" and she immediately replied "are YOU gonna keep track?".Well I must of just had that stupid look on my face,as she said "and that's why i'm putting a book in MY bag!".


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Ordered a watch today. I ordered it to track tides and moon phases but the calendar is good to 2999 or so Casio says. It will be my first watch since I started carrying a cell phone.

I have found since retiring days, dates, and time means little to me. Now that I'm spending half my time at the beach the tides are the thing I most want to keep track of.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The Sumerians (4000BCE) used both a lunar and solar calendar. To make a solar calendar is easy enough and it can double as a fairly accurate daytime clock. A lunar calendar has to be corrected each year with the solar calendar. The Sumerians had a "holy week" at the solstice to reset the lunar calendar with the solar calendar. They used the lunar calendar for periods between the solstices and equinoxes mostly for religious celebrations but also for planting times and animal husbandry. 

I can make a solar calendar very easily - all you need is a stick placed in the ground that casts a shadow. Mark the end of the shadow throughout the day and year. The longest of the shortest daily shadow is the winter solstice and the shortest of the shortest daily shadows marks the Summer solstice. (reversed in the southern hemisphere) The equinoxes are marked when the "noon" shadows meet within the figure "8" that the shadows form over the year. North is where the shadow points on the solstice or equinox at its shortest length (solar noon).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anybody really know what time it is? Does anybody really care?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Does anybody really know what time it is? Does anybody really care?


About time?


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been reading a book called Bushcraft, it explains in pretty good detail how to keep track of time and dates just buy using the Sun and the stars. takes a little work but completely doable all with a little knowhow and a stick lol.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Really easy in WI. Starts to snow and get cold November. Gets really fricken cold Jan-Feb. Snow melts and starts to warm up April. Hotter than hell July-August. This works for planting, hunting, cutting wood etc. Close enough to live by when SHTF. Otherwise what difference does it make??


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't think I would care, sun comes up time to work. Sun goes down time to rest.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Does anybody really know what time it is? Does anybody really care?


If so I can't imagine why. We've all got time enough to die.

(Slippy, all the young whippersnappers are scratching their heads and saying "What?" ):-D


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

time and date wont matter much to me post SHTF, i'll be too busy to worry, get up when it gets light(I already get up at 6AM) and go to bed when it gets too dark to do anything, the time a job takes wont matter, it takes as long as it takes, its not like we'll be punching a time clock or filling in time sheets.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

shoot im workin so much now, i cant keep my days strait. it might be cool to not have to worry about that stuff


----------

